# wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?



## bous hh (31. Januar 2010)

moin moin...ich habe noch nie einen karpfen gefangen.ich würde gerne an meinen hausgewässer der elbe.es liegt zwischen lauenburg und geesthacht in den buhne auf sie gehen..ich habe das schon sehr gute weißfischfänge gehabt.habe da immer gefeedert.
wie lange sollte man vorfüttern und mit welchen futter?
wie viel futter pro anfüttern ?
sollte man beim ansitz weiter anfüttern?
mit was fürn hakenködern sollte man angeln?
wie sollte das vorfach sein?
was braucht man für blei?
wie finde ich den richtigen platz?
zur welcher tageszeit sollte ich anfüttern?

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

ich weiß es sind fragen über fragen, aber es wäre toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet meinen ersten karpfen zu fangen.
|wavey:#6


----------



## rado1 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

In der Januarausgabe des "Carp Hunters Magazine (CHM)" geht es um das Flussangeln. Dort ist auch ein Bericht über die Elbe abgedruckt, der die weiterhelfen wird.


----------



## bous hh (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

kann mir bei meinen fragen einer weiterhelfen?
wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## A*golo*A (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

hi bous hh,
habe ebenfalls grosses interesse in diesem bereich auf karpfen und graser zu fischen,hatte diesbezüglich gestern schon mal was geschrieben bzw ein paar fragen gestellt...leider ohne antworten bislang:cvielleicht hast ja bock hier ein wenig darüber zu schnacken:g


----------



## bous hh (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

klar warum nicht...ich hab bloß keine erfahrung.wo kommste denn her??


----------



## A*golo*A (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

komme aus heide
wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden hab,dann hast du noch nie gezielt bzw mit den "neuen" methoden(boilie+co)auf karpfen geangelt ja?!hab selbst noch nie in der elbe gefischt,aber hätte wie gesagt grosses interesse!!!wenn ich wie du,vor ort wohnen würde,würde ich 3tage lang täglich 10kg mais+3kg boilies füttern(abends),festbleimontage nicht unter 130g,hakenköder 24mm boilies/oder maiskette für graser.und angeln/füttern würde ich da wo du die guten weißfischfänge hattest...kannst du mir sagen,welche scheine ich benötige,und ob der weg ans wasser gut zugänglich ist,auf google earth sieht es so aus,als wäre da ordentlich wald zwischen b5 und elbe?und wie schaut es mit dem angeldruck aus?nicht das da zig zelte am wasser stehen!


----------



## bous hh (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

danke schonmal für die infos...also die stelle die du bei google earth sieht dürfen nicht beangelt werden, weil es sich um naturschutzgebiet handelt.es gibt in lauenburg paar stellen die man gut beangeln kann,die aber auch zum teil gut besucht werden.bei mir in schnakenbek gibt es nur eine stelle die man beangeln darf.
wenn ich jetzt anfüttern möchte ,wie bringe ich denn das futter aus.hau ich alles auf eine stelle oder lote ich drei gute stelle z.b. in einer buhne aus wo ich die hakenköder auslegen will?
pop´s du deine hakenköder auf und muss der Pop up boilie der gleiche sein wie die die ich anfütter?
was fürn festblei nimmst du?


----------



## bous hh (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

was fürn schein du brauchst,das kann ich dir sagen...der schein kostet 30 Euro und bekommst du beim wasser und schiffersamt in lauenburg.


----------



## HD4ever (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

kannst ja mal bei Kollegen Martens im "Adventure Fishing" vorbei fahren .... 
soweit mit bekannt ist der ab und an mal in den Buhnen südlich von HH beim Karpfenangeln ...


----------



## bous hh (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

der angelt aber so weit ich gelesen hab,vor der schleuse!


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

falsch, die stellen die man bei google sieht dürfen beangelt werden, jedenfalls von der niedersachsen-seite aus.
war da schon oft und habe da auch regelmässig große graser gefangen.
anfüttern würde ich zwischen 4-5 tagen und dann ordentlich hartmais gemischt mit paniermehl als futterbomben.
festblei hast du ja schon selber gesagt und unter 100-130 g würde ich da kaum angeln.
fange meine fische zu 99% auf hartmais am haar.
ich benutze strömungbleine die halt besser liegen bleiben.
aber eigentlich lohnt sich das erst ab juni-juli weil vorher das wasser meist zu kalt ist, trotz warmwassereinlaufes.


----------



## Eruzione (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

servus,

ich fische an der elbe in dresden...an drei tagen allerdings 39kg futter ins wasser zu geben??? was soll da noch auf deinen köder gehen


----------



## bous hh (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

teilzeitgott...da hast du recht auf euer seite ist das angeln erlaubt..bei muss wie gesagt nur eingeschränkt.angelst du in buhnen oder direkt im strom???magst mir bei Google earth verraten wo deine guten plätze sind!?


----------



## A*golo*A (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

30 euro die woche oder das jahr?hab noch nie son buhnenfeld live gesehen,kann mir aber vorstellen das durch die kehrströmung das futter gut verteilt wird,würde das futter mit ner futterschaufel direkt an der steinschüttung ausbringen,aber 3 stellen ausloten und dann mit nem boot das futter rausbringen klingt auch gut...auf pop ups würd ich verzichten aber versuch macht klug...warum was anderes fischen als das was gefüttert wird,aber auch hier gilt das prinzip des experimentierens,würde alles mal ausprobieren,fische inliner bleie,wie gesagt in der elbe nicht unter 130g,wo hast du denn die weißfische gefangen,direkt im feld oder an der steinschüttung,machen sich dort die gezeiten noch bemerkbar,nicht das man nasse füsse bekommt,grins,die strecke zwischen glüsüng und lauenburg schaut auch nett aus,muss ich im vdsf sein oder gehts auch ohne?


----------



## A*golo*A (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

mensch nu ist hier ja was los,super!!!wollte dort auch erst im sommer angeln,jetzt wird erstmal in der eider gefischt!!!


----------



## A*golo*A (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

ja die menge erscheint wirklich viel,allerdings hab ich schon ganz anderes gelesen...


----------



## bous hh (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

die 30 € sind für ein Jahr.
ich habe die Weißfische schon an beliebigen stellen in der Buhne gefangen,besonders gut ist aber der bereich auf der störmungsarmen steite.ich habe da besonders große rotaugen und alande gefangen.große brassen habe ich zum größten teil an der strömungskante gefangen.im letzten jahr hab ich beim aalansitz mehr Brassen als aale gefangen.


----------



## A*golo*A (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

tja,4-5 tage füttern ist mir leider nicht möglich,würde dann wohl direkt ne woche vor ort bleiben,was verstehst du(teilzeitgott) denn unter ordentlich?sind 10kg zu hoch gegriffen?


----------



## A*golo*A (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

die strecke zwischen glüsing und lauenburg ist befischbar oder auch noch naturschutzgebiet?


----------



## A*golo*A (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

auf jeden fall interessante infos,vielen dank!!!muss man halt alles mal ausprobieren...werde mir die strecke mal vor ort ansehen...


----------



## bous hh (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

Hier hast du einen schönen überblick!!

http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/sh/kaelbstrom.htm


----------



## bous hh (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

hat eigentlich einer ne Ahnung warum der Elbfischer die in den buhnen fischen darf wo naturschutzgebiet ist?


----------



## A*golo*A (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

hey danke,super karte!!!dachte erst da geht ja gar nix,aber den einen oder anderen platz wird man wohl finden-


----------



## A*golo*A (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

das ist ja richtig schön da,aber leider wohl auch recht gut besucht,spaziergänger usw...??!!


----------



## carpjunkie (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

hey,grüßt euch^^
hm,ganz ehrlich: lass es lieber mit der elbe, das ding ist verdammt hart zu befischen,ist einfach schwierig das gewässer!
vorallem wenn du vorher noch wohl noch nie ne karpfen gefangen hast.
dann setz dich lieber erstmal an irgendein vereinstümpel und "lerne" es erstmal richtig^^ nicht falsch verstehen aber wenn man als anfänger an die elbe fährt wird derjenige richtig auf die fresse kriegen bzw. seine sachen danach direkt wieder verkaufen^^

p.s. nen kolege von mir,der echt fischen kann, hat 2 jahre für seinen ersten elbfisch gebraucht^^ und der war nicht nur 2mal im jahr da^^


----------



## bous hh (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

naja,das macht doch aber den reiz des angeln aus...außerdem ist für mich das teich angeln einfach nichts.
wenn du ein kenner bist,denn lass doch ein paar tipps da...


----------



## carpjunkie (5. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

naja, nen kenner der elbe bin ich nicht,war da2, 3mal aber das ist nix für mich...
natürlich macht das den reiz des angeln aus, aber sei mal ehrlich, man will doch auch mal erfolge haben oder?
und wenn du zum 31mal in nem jahr an die elbe fährst, noch nie was gefangen hast, hast du garantiert auch kein bock mehr, und so ne kleinen teiche sind echt gut, da kann man immer was lernen! sei´s montagen futter hot spot´s etc...


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

ja, also das karpfenangeln in der elbe ist echt arschschwer, aber.... nix ist geiler als einen dieser kraftmeier am band zu haben, was besonders bei den vielen grasern in der elbe schneler geht als viele denken.
das problem ist mehr den richtigen platz zu finden, aber das ist ja meistens so beim angeln, nicht nur wenn es auf karpfen geht.
oberhalb der staustufe gibt es plätze die echte sternstunden bringen können -- können   -- nicht müßen.
stromab des warmwassereinlaufes auf der niedersachsen-seite gibt es stellen die schön tief ausgespühlt sind und echte karpfenmagneten sind.
habe da im letzten jahr an einem we zusammen mit einem kumpel in 3 tagen über 70 zig fische gehabt.
allerdings ist es wirklich wichtig vorzufüttern.
ich füttere auch so um die 5 kg an und das 3-4 tage vor dem angeln.
füttere paniermehl-hartmais-bomben an die ich mit der futterschaufel ausbringe, da kann ich die tiefen stellen in 30-40 meter entfernung locker erreichen.
als leckerlies bringe ich noch so um die 500g boilies mit dazu.
geangelt wird dann mit hartmais, der beste köder für die graser in der elbe.
es ist aber auch immer mit großen schuppies oder spieglern zu rechnen, aber ich würde sagen auf 5-6 grasern kommt ein anderer karpfen.
will auch bald wieder los an der elbe karpfen fangen, wenn jemand lust hat dabei zu sein kann er sich ja gerne melden.
gruß jürgen


----------



## Cassien1972 (6. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

Moin !
Erstmal kannst du ander elbe fast überall Karpfen fangen Berüchtigt und begehrt war und solange krümmel am netz war die strecke zwischen Krümmel und Staustufe geestacht auf der seite vom Kraftwerk für spiegler und graser aber auch die andere seite der elbe ist sehr schön und gut zu beangeln wie teilzeitgott shon schrieb ist für graser hartmais perfekt und du brauchst bei der menge auch nicht kleckern 20 kg am tag sind nicht viel ! und wenn du das ganze noch mit ein paar Boilies mischt hast du auch noch sehr gute möglichkeiten ein Karpfen zu fangen . Aber mit den grasern solltest du schon bis in den Sommer hinein warten um so heisser um so besser. Wenn du noch fragen hast kannst du gerne fragen 
gruß Thomas


----------



## Cassien1972 (6. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

Ich noch mal 
das was carpjunkie dort schreibt kann ich nicht teilen denn ich fische auch schon sehr lange an der Elbe und ich weiß von einigen die das erste mal an der Elbe fischten und mit etwas glück (braucht man überall) schon beim ersten ansitz gleich erfolg hatten. Sicher sind die umstände an der elbe wegen strömung und so nicht sehr einfach aber mit ein wenig anglerverstand kann auch ein nicht Karpfenangler mit ein wenig glück sehr schnell erfolg haben ! Man kann ja mal schauen das man zum sommer hin mal ein fischen an der elbe mit einigen boardies die lust haben organisiert.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## A*golo*A (6. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

moin moin,
also das es nicht easy ist in der elbe erfolgreich zu sein kann ich mir gut vorstellen,angel seit geraumer zeit in der eider auf karpfen,und das ist bestimmt auch kein leichtes gewässer,hab so einige erfolglose sessions hinter mir,was mich aber nicht daran hindert weiter zu machen bzw jetzt auch mal ein anderes gewässer auszuprobieren...und die elbe scheint da wirklich interessant für mich zu sein,also ich würde gerne mal auf euer angebot zurückkommen teilzeitgott und cassien!!!


----------



## A*golo*A (6. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

hallo
ist es sinnvoll ein boot zu benutzen bzw ist mein jolly260 der elbe gewachsen,füttern moven usw???


----------



## bous hh (6. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

moin moin....ich lese eure beträge mit großen interesse und hab da aber noch ein paar fragen! wie sieht das mit euern rig aus?muss ich die Maiskette aufpoppen,wenn ja wie geht das?wie macht ihr das bei auswerfen,macht wir über den haken ein PVA Beutel oder vertüttelt sich der Hakenköder nicht?

Material:
ich bin ja eigentlich aalangler und hab demnach das geschirr dafür..muss ich mir jetzt extra karpfenangeln besorgen?
würde mir nur noch gerne drei freilaufrollen besorgen .hab an die Shinamo Baitrunner ST 4000 FA hat jemand erfahrung mit ihr?
Was hab ihr für Schnüre drauf?

So das reicht erstmal wieder...

Ps:ich würde auch gerne mit euch mit zum Karpfenansitz!!!

gruss marco


----------



## A*golo*A (6. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

moin moin
komme gerad vom füttern zurück,keine sorge noch nicht in der elbe-kann dir nur sagen welches material ich in der eider verwende,würde in der elbe aber wohl erstmal nix anders machen...zum aufpoppen für mais benutze ich gelben schaumstoff in maiskorngrösse(3/4 mais dann schaumstoff und noch ein maiskorn)am haar,so das nur der mais auftreibt und der haken am boden liegt...festbleimontage als inliner 130g...geflochtenes vorfachmaterial in 25Ib...hab gute erfahrungen mit pva beuteln gemacht(boilies+pellets zerbröseln evtl noch etwas dip dazu)und dann das tütchen einfach über die hakenspitze...35 hauptschnur...2,75Ib rute,für die elbe wären vielleicht stärkere angesagt,aber ich denke das die eigentlich reichen müssten,hab auch kein bock für alle eventualitäten das "perfekte" tackle kaufen zu müssen,na ja,liegt vielleicht auch an der kohle,hehe...benutze shimano us baitrunner b,...zu deinen ruten kann ich leider nix sagen,aber vielleicht helfen dir ja teilzeitgott und cassien weiter,mich würde natürlich auch interessieren was ihr für material benutzt...gruß golo


----------



## Cassien1972 (7. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

Moin !
Ich fische eine 35 mono auf einer ss3000 mit einer 3.5lbs rute mit den montagen ist das so eine sache weil es ganz darauf ankommt wo und wann ich fische (jahreszeit) aber gängie nicht zu kompliezierte rigs sind gut und fängig aber ich gebe eh nicht so sehr viel auf rigs ich lege mehr wert auf den platz und auf das Futter denn wenn du die richtige stelle an der Elbe hast und genug Futter die fisch an den platz zieht dann fängt man schon seinen fisch ! ich denke zu viele leute machen sich zu viele gedanken über rigs was brignt dir das beste rig wenn kein fisch auf deinem platz ist ? Nichts!!


----------



## A*golo*A (7. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

moin
mit den rigs seh ich das genauso,einfaches no knot rig,mit n bisserl schrumpschlauch...


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*



Cassien1972 schrieb:


> Moin !
> Ich fische eine 35 mono auf einer ss3000 mit einer 3.5lbs rute mit den montagen ist das so eine sache weil es ganz darauf ankommt wo und wann ich fische (jahreszeit) aber gängie nicht zu kompliezierte rigs sind gut und fängig aber ich gebe eh nicht so sehr viel auf rigs ich lege mehr wert auf den platz und auf das Futter denn wenn du die richtige stelle an der Elbe hast und genug Futter die fisch an den platz zieht dann fängt man schon seinen fisch ! ich denke zu viele leute machen sich zu viele gedanken über rigs was brignt dir das beste rig wenn kein fisch auf deinem platz ist ? Nichts!!



perfekt gesagt!!!!
ich sehe das auch so und mache mir keine großen gedanken über meine rigs, sondern mehr das ich plätze finde die auch karpfen beinhalten.
finde es auch immer komisch das sich die leute 1000 gedanken über blei und haken machen, aber weniger gedanken über das futter und den platz.
ich selber angeln mit 3lbs ruten , 35 mono und freilaufrollen, das reicht für die meisten stellen auch an der elbe.
ich werfe auch nicht100 meter weit raus, weil das selten plätze sind an denen karpfen ihre natürlich nahrung aufnehmen und finden.
die meistens schilffkanten oder sandbänke oder auch muschelbänke liegen sehr weit draussen.
ich verstehe weder in der elbe noch an teichen oder see´n warum man immer versucht 100 meter weit zu werfen wenn das gute doch meistens sehr nahe liegt.
das aalgerät sollte eigentlich reichen wenn du damit 100g werfen kannst, vernünftige rollen drauf hast die ne gute bremse haben und halt keine zu dünne schnur.
alle die sagen du MUßt tolle ruten und rollen drauf haben haben einen an der waffel.
ich habe schon vor 25 jahren in der elbe karpfen gefangen, mit 180cm bootsruten  sargblei und 1 haken mit mais, bremse auf und in einem brandungsrutenständer stehend :q:q:q:q
angel einfach mit den sachen mit denen du gerne angelst und in die du vertrauen hast, dann paßt das schon.
vielleicht schaffen wir ja wirklich mal ein boardieangeltreffen auf karpfen, wäre sicher sehr spaßig.


----------



## A*golo*A (7. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

was das boardieangeltreffen betrifft,hab in der zeit vom 24.06-09.07 urlaub und da ich im schichtdienst arbeite auch immer mal ein paar tage nachtwachenfrei....man hab ich bock-


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*



A*golo*A schrieb:


> was das boardieangeltreffen betrifft,hab in der zeit vom 24.06-09.07 urlaub und da ich im schichtdienst arbeite auch immer mal ein paar tage nachtwachenfrei....man hab ich bock-



moin A*golo*A 

na da wird sich doch was machen lassen mit angeln.
aber für einen tag lohnt das fast nicht, sollten schon 2 nächte sein.
lass uns das mal im auge behalten.
hätte auch richtig bock mit ein paar leuten loszuziehen.


----------



## A*golo*A (7. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

hi teilzeitgott,ja das wäre super,für weniger als 2nächte würde ich die anfahrt gar nicht in kauf nehmen,dachte eher so an 4?!


----------



## A*golo*A (7. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

jetzt check ich das erst...verdammt da is ja wm!!!nu fällt mir auch wieder ein weshalb ich da urlaub genommen hab,lach...bei kl angelsport wird gerad ne mobile sat anlage angeboten,können ja alle zusammenlegen...grins
dann bleib ich die ganze zeit am wasser


----------



## Cassien1972 (8. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

Moin ! Ich nochmal,ich würde mal sagen das wir das für Juni oder Juli mal ins auge fassen sollten mit der Elbe !
Es ist ja auch genug platz an der elbe so das alle die lust haben auch mit können ohne das es ein platzmangel gibt .
und wie lange jeder einzelne bleibt kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden .

gruß Thomas


----------



## teilzeitgott (8. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

jep, sehr guter vorschlag.
ich denke auch so ist es am einfachsten, lass uns sehen wie das wetter wird und dann starten wir einfach im juni oder juli los.
klar ist wm, darum habe ich da ja auch urlaub, aber es wird bestimmt trotzdem möglich sein ein paar tage zu finden an den wir loskönnen, notfalls hat nach der wm.
und platz ist an der elbe ja nur wirklich genug und das jeder solange bleiben kann wie er will ist ja auch klar.
ich denke das kann ganz lustig und erfolgreich werden....


----------



## A*golo*A (8. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

recht habt ihr,so nu schnell das auto voll laden,und ab zur ersten session des jahres,juhu!!!mal sehen was geht,werde dann berichten...


----------



## teilzeitgott (8. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

wünsche dir viel erfolg, will morgen auch mal richtig los , allerdings noch nicht an die elbe, aber an einem kanal hier in der nähe.
wasser ist zwar noch kalt aber ich bin trotzdem guter dinge.
ende des monats werde ich mal die ersten versuche in der elbe machen


----------



## A*golo*A (8. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

danke schön!puh auto voll,ich alle...hab nur eine nacht geplant,wenn was geht dann bleib ich bis samstag...hab übrigens im mai auch 2 wochen urlaub...aber das nur so am rande...grins...dann mal hoffentlich bis samstag...lg


----------



## teilzeitgott (8. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

ich will eigentlich auch nur eine nacht los, aber wenn wirklich was geht bleibe ich auch bis sonntag 
also im mai geht an der elbe sicher auch schon gut die post ab, vielleicht nicht unbedingt schon die graser, aber es gibt hier ja auch schöne spiegler und schuppis.
aber letztes jahr mitte mai schon ganz gut gefangen.
kannst ja mal erzählen wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## A*golo*A (9. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

moin,hoffe du hast mehr erfolg als ich,ein aland gegen 22uhr,dann nix mehr...


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

tja, aus meinem angeln wird nix 
2 kollegen sind krank, also muß ich morgen arbeiten.
aber aufgehoben ist ja nicht aufgeschoben.
vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal nächstes we mal.
ist zu zeit echt der wurm drin, komme kaum mal zum angeln immer kommt was dazwischen


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

so, ich war heute in der elbe erfolgreich auf karpfen   
konnte meinen ersten karpfen in diesem jahr aus der elbe fangen.
gigantische größe kann ich nur sagen, locker 25 cm!!!!!!!!!
allerdings nicht bein karpfenangeln sondern einfach beim wurmbaden gefangen 
na ja, dann kann man ja auch mal wieder auf die richtigen losgehen, werde jetzt mal ein paar tage anfüttern und gucken ob am we was geht in der richtung.


----------



## A*golo*A (14. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

hey glückwunsch:q,klingt doch ganz gut,werd morgen auch noch mal für 2 nächte los...hab in nem anderen thread von dir gelesen,das du 4 graser über 40pfd in einer nacht gefangen hast,krieg seitdem kein auge mehr zu...hammer!!!


----------



## A*golo*A (14. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

benutzt du eigentlich ein boot für das elbfischen,oder gehts auch ohne?


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

boot ist bei uns nicht erlaut ,würde ich aber auch nicht benutzen.
angel immer vom ufer aus, geht bestens.


----------



## A*golo*A (14. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

alles klar,dann viel erfolg am we und halte uns auf dem laufenden...wo ist eigentlich bous hh geblieben?kapituliert?


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

gute frage 
vielleicht ist der schon an der elbe und fängt uns alle karpfen weg 

nochmal zum angeln beii uns in der leb.
ein boot brauchst du hier eigentlich nicht, die meistens karpfen werden innerhalb der buhnen gefangen oder maximal an der strömungskante.
ich benutze karpfenruten mit 3 lbs dazu.
und wenn 100 g blei nicht reichen sollten habe ich notfalls noch brandungsruten zum angeln, sieht vielleicht blöde aus, aber ich komme damit an stellen die ich sonst fast nicht anwerfen kann und das blei bleibt liegen.
habe damit schon viele schöne fische gefangen und auch mit fischfetzen schon einige kleine welse.


----------



## A*golo*A (18. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

hallo,vermute auch mal das bous schon mächtig am karpfen pumpen ist:qberichte doch mal hier von deinen erfahrungen!!!
hab gerad wieder 2 tage ohne karpfen hinter mir:cna ja,ein aland und ein brassen gingen dann doch noch,wenigstens nicht schneider...was aber wirklich für alles entschädigt hat,ist die tatsache das der eisvogel den langen winter überstanden hat:q:q:q


----------



## teilzeitgott (20. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

ich habe mir auch das we am wasser um die ohren geschlagen 
aber ich hatte wenigstens einen teilerfolg.
hatte zwar auch nur 2 karpfen aber beide so um die 30 pfund , das war dann nicht ganz so schlecht.
werde am we wieder los, heute erster tag anfüttern und dann ab freitag diesesmal mit einem kumpel zusammen los, geteiltes leid ist halbes leid 
habe beide fische auf selfmade-boilies gefangen die ich ganz neu mal getestet habe, schon ne fast perverse mischung die ich am we getestet habe, thunfisch-waldmeister-boilies.
teilweise sind die gewässer bei uns so überangelt mit boilies das dir die fische den hersteller und die artikelnummer der boilies auswendig aufsagen können.
da muß man eben immer was neues antesten- und das diesesmal sogar mit recht gutem erfolg.
habe auch schon 100 verschiedene selfmade-boilies "erfunden" die voll für arsch waren :c:c
na ja, werde heute das erstemal futter ins wasser bringen und mal gucken was am we geht.
es müssen nicht immer die großen sein, aber mehr als 2 fische in fast 60 stunden wäre schon schön gewesen.


----------



## bous hh (20. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

moin männer ...ich lebe noch.bin bloß gerade ein wenig im streß.schreibe in zwei wochen ne prüfung und muss nebenbei noch ne facharbeit schreiben.war am sonntag bei diesen traumwetter mit meiner freundin ein bisschen an der doven elbe feedern.hat zwar nicht den erwünschten erfolg gebraucht, aber war trotzdem schön und hat immerhin eine brasse gebraucht.
teilzeitgott..wo hast du die karpfen gezogen??

schön abend euch noch!!
mfg marco


----------



## teilzeitgott (20. April 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

es gibt da einen kleinen jachthafen in der nähe von fliegenberg, da geht fast immer etwas mit karpfen wenn man gut vorfüttert.
war aber nicht leicht mit angeln, wasser war bei flut extrem weit oben, strömung war auch recht heftig, aber es ging ja zum glück doch ein wenig was.


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

moin moin
ich werde morgen mal wieder den karpfen in der elbe auf die schuppen rücken.
ich hoffe das sie jetzt schon besser beissen als die letzten male.
war einer von euch sonst schonmal los auf karpfen an der elbe ?


----------



## A*golo*A (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

moi moin,
ne war noch nicht in der elbe fischen,wollte damit bis juni/juli warten(von wegen gemeinschaftsfischen und so...)
werde morgen ne längere session an der eider starten...wünsch dir viel erfolg an der elbe,hoffe auf schöne bilder#6


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

danke
ich wünsche dir auch viel erfolg beim angeln.
ich denke so viel wird an der elbe noch nicht gehen, ist halt auch noch recht kalt mit dem wasser, aber versuchen werde ich es trotzdem.
in unseren vereinsteichen geht ja auch noch nicht wirklich viel, da kann ich es gleich in der elbe versuchen 
ja, auf das große angeln im sommer freue ich mich echt schon, wird bestimmt echt geil.


----------



## A*golo*A (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

hallo,danke
bin auch nicht wirklich zuversichtlich,die bedingungen sind einfach nicht vielversprechend...aber was solls,3 tage gefüttert,und ab morgen 6.30Uhr knappe 3 wochen urlaub!!!werd nebenbei hechte mit köfis ärgern...irgendwas geht schon!!!und vorm tv fängt man keine fische...
freu mich auch mega auf die elbeangelei...


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

na dann hau mal richtig rein, ich werde auch mal versuchen 1-2 zander zu erwischen aber mit gummifisch oder fischfetzen 
kannst ja mal hören lassen wie es war.


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

war gestern an der elbe, spiegelkarpfen von 28 pfund und graser von 10 pfund.
verwunderlich das die graser schon beißen, ist ja noch recht kühl draussen.
bilder stelle ich gerne mal rein wenn einer sehen möchte das es an der elbe karpfen zu fangen gibt.


----------



## A*golo*A (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

moin,
so bin auch wieder zurück,hab 4 tage und 3 nächte an der eider gesessen dabei einen spiegler von 23 pfd gefangen,war dann noch insgesamt 6 tage und 5 nächte an einem kleineren fliessgewässer,konnte dabei insgesamt 10 spiegler überlisten wobei der schwerste 19pfd wog und die restlichen sich um die 15 pfd bewegten:qleider blieben die mitzwanziger aus,was die tolle session aber nicht entwerten sollwill damit eigentlich nur sagen,das ich für die elbe "warmgefischt"bin:q:q:qwürde gerne bilder von den elbfischen sehen


----------



## bous hh (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

moin leude...ich war die letzten drei Nächte unterwegs.hab allerdings nicht wirklich was fangen können.hab ein aal und ein brassen gefangen.die schön wieder in der elbe schwimmen.
was mir aufgefallen ist das ich etliche anfasser hatte aber sie die tauwurm dann liegen lassen haben.
ich habe zur zeit ein wenig frei.würde gerne mal mit euch auf karpfen oder zander gehen. ich finde wohl nie alleine die richtigen stellen!

lg marco


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*

hmm, also die richtigen stellen kannst du relativ einfach finden.
ich habe die erfahrung gemacht flache buhnenfelder gute stellen sind, ausserdem solltest du versuchen nahe des buhnenkopfes zu angeln.
und dann am besten immer da wo die strömung langgeht , spich ausserkurven an der elbe.
ich werde ab freitag 4 tage los, mal gucken ob schon was geht.
das problem ist ja auch das du nicht mal eben ne maiskette oder ein boilie ans haar machen kannst und die karpfen stürzen sich darauf.
karpfenangeln in der elbe erfordert eben auch ne menge futter.
du mußt eines bedenken, es gibt mehr als reichlich natürliche nahrung in dem fluss.
warum sollte sich ein karpfen ohne ersichtlichen grund deinen köder nehmen?
du mußt deinen platz an dem du angelst zu etwas besonderen machen.
besonders wird der platz wenn die karpfen, leichte beute machen können, sprich futter finden ohne sich groß anzustrengen.
wenn ich los bin bringe ich bis zu 7 kg futter, hartmais, kichererbsen, kidneybohnen, paniermehl und boilies ins wasser.
die strömung holt sich ihren teil, die ganzen weissfische bedienen sich auch am futter, da bleibt gar nicht so viel für die karpfen übrig.
grasfische sind auch häufig in der elbe, das sind echte fressmaschienen, die räumen dir ruck-zuck den futterplatz leer.
wir können sehr gerne mal zusammen los, dann kann ich dir noch den einen oder anderen trick zeigen.
aber auch viel futter und ein guter platz bedeutet nicht immer das man erfolgreich ist.
fahre jedes jahr seit 26 jahren pfingsten mit 2-3 freunden an die elbe zum angeln, die letzten 15 jahre gehe ich da nur auf karpfen, ich glaube ich habe sicher mehr nächte ohne fisch am wasser verbracht als mit fisch, aber das macht ja den reiz am angeln aus, nicht zu wissen ob man was fängt.


----------



## mcalek (19. März 2012)

*AW: wie und wo kann ich in der elbe karpfen fangen?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> war gestern an der elbe, spiegelkarpfen von 28 pfund und graser von 10 pfund.
> verwunderlich das die graser schon beißen, ist ja noch recht kühl draussen.
> bilder stelle ich gerne mal rein wenn einer sehen möchte das es an der elbe karpfen zu fangen gibt.


hi na ich angle auch gerne auf karpfen aber konnte in der elbe noch nichts fange würde mich rfeuen mit jemanden zu gehen der das gewesser kennt komme aus hamburg


----------

